
Show HN: Blockchain Clickbait Generator (2016) - WrtCdEvrydy
https://github.com/WriteCodeEveryday/blockchain-journalist
======
chiefofgxbxl
I would recommend putting an example output in the README so people can see
what this is capable of before downloading.

